# Building your own longbow



## Dog Hunter (Sep 29, 2015)

Who builds their own?  Pictures.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 29, 2015)

What type are you looking for? Selfbows or laminated? If laminated look at Apex Predators post. He has numerous build along.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't have a clue, just thought about giving it a try sometime.  Project for me and the boy.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 29, 2015)

When you want to build one? If you want in Feb you can ride w me to SGTP and get hands on training on a selfbow


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

Here's some I've built over the years. This one I built for a friend's wife.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

This one I built for my wife.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

Another friends wife


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

One for me


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

One for me doing what it was made for


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

A giveaway for the Appling Archers


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

Osage selfbow getting trained


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

Reflex/Deflex( I don't shoot them too much) with a taste for pork.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2015)

Man I love this stuff! I strongly encourage you to make a bow if you want to. Hunting with my own equipment gives me a lot of fun. I could buy better, but I wouldn't like them as much.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice Todd!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 29, 2015)

Homemade recurve...



Homemade r/d longbow..




Homemade stringfollow longbow..



  nothing like hunting with a bow you made. RC


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 30, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> What type are you looking for? Selfbows or laminated? If laminated look at Apex Predators post. He has numerous build along.



When is it?  Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  Awesome looking bows.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 30, 2015)

Dog Hunter said:


> When is it?  Thanks for the offer.



SGTP runs second Sat Jan-Aug


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah with all the good experience they have at SGTP, if you can't learn to build a bow down there then I don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 30, 2015)

what is sgtp?


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 30, 2015)

South Ga Traditional & Primative archery. Ellaville Ga.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 1, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> South Ga Traditional & Primative archery. Ellaville Ga.



I would like to drive down and see this, when is it going to be? info please


----------



## boissage (Oct 1, 2015)

It won't start back up until January, once deer season is over.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2015)

boissage said:


> It won't start back up until January, once deer season is over.



Jan 9 th should be the first event. Same weekend as The Chick hunt.


Here's a group of selfbows that got their start at SGTP


----------



## rustybucket (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey guys, great looking self bows!!

We are going to be taking a few trees off our property this winter and I'd like for the son and I to do a couple of traditional self bows.  

I've looked up SGTP online and it looks like they had a bow making session in Feb maybe?  Wondering if there was another similar event planned sometime in the near future?

I know we are going to be taking out some Pecan and Chinaberry.  Have not located any osage orange or Hickory yet.

Just seems like it would be really fulfilling to build a bow, from wood off our property, then use those bows to hunt game on the same property.


----------



## boissage (Oct 2, 2015)

Pecan should work. I'm not sure about the Chinaberry. 

Hatchet Dan has been at the few SGTP events that I've attended, with several people working on self bows at each shoot.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 2, 2015)

Not sure about chinaberry either but pecan makes a good bow . very similar and closely related to hickory. You can cut it anytime but it works best when the SAP is up( early summer).


----------



## rustybucket (Oct 2, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Not sure about chinaberry either but pecan makes a good bow . very similar and closely related to hickory. You can cut it anytime but it works best when the SAP is up( early summer).



Early summer.... maybe I'll cut one and practice on it until early summer then drop the other one for the 'real deal'


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hard to see but I killed this deer with a homemade takedown recurve.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 4, 2015)

Awesome buck and accomplishment for sure!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2015)

I will be hunting this year with the first take down recurve I built with Gene Sanders help.


----------



## bbb6765 (Oct 4, 2015)

I have built a few. If I knew how to post a picture I'd do so. building them is frustrating and rewarding at the same time.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 4, 2015)

Chinaberry is no good. Way to soft. RC


----------



## ddawg (Oct 7, 2015)

Here is a great build along for a simple first bow build.
It is a board bow, and all you need is a $16 piece of red oak you can find at any Home Depot or Lowe's.

http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=000122

It's a petty fool proof design.  I got my wood and about to start my first bow.


----------

